# Externer Monitor



## Bora (7. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte an meinen Laptop einen externen Monitor anschliessen.
Das ist auch kein Problem, allerdings möchte ich auf diesem nicht dasselbe Bild sehen wie 
auf meinem Laptopdisplay sondern möchte den externen Monitor als Erweitertung nutzen, so das dort z.B. Werkzeugpaletten usw. abgelegt werden.

Unter den gegebenen Einstellungen finde ich eine derartige Funktion nicht, wird eine Software benötigt?

Danke für jede Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

Hi!

erstens müsste ich wissen welches betriebssystem du aufn note hast,
und 2. welche grafikkarte du drin hast.
dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen.


Mfg jaquline


----------



## Bora (14. September 2005)

Hallo Jaquline,

hab es mitlerweile hinbekommen, hab ne Radeon X700 drin.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, wenn man "Desktop erweitern" anklickt dann funktioniert das. Trotzdem Danke.

Gruss


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

Jup genau, Bei meiner Geforce 6800LE is es au so, ich wusst halt nur nich ob du ne
ATI drinne hast, weil da haette es ja anders sein koennen.


Dann viel Spass damit..

MFG Jaquline


----------

